
FCC Web woes extend net neutrality deadline - sethbannon
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/07/fcc-web-woes-extend-net-neutrality-deadline-108932.html
======
infogulch
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038370)

